# Server too busy?



## 3kids4me (Apr 12, 2006)

Several time this morning I got a message (when trying to access to BBS, or clicking on a new thread within it) that said "Server too busy; please try again later".

Just want to report this....


----------



## geekette (Apr 12, 2006)

me, too, just trying to make it to the bbs.

"The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later."

Closed that browser, opened another session, no problem.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 12, 2006)

Me three! I only got in by clicking on "new posts."


----------



## EAM (Apr 12, 2006)

I am getting this too.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 12, 2006)

It seems to be intermittent....I get it then I don't...


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2006)

at 2:29pm I just rec'd the same message.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes it is intermittent.  When the server isn't overloaded you don't get it.

I turned this capability on because the board was getting extremely sluggish at times.   When the board attempts to do more than 10 things at once, you'll get that message.  This doesn't mean it happens whenever there are more than 10 users online, since most of the time each user isn't putting a drain on the system because he's just reading what's already in front of him.   But if several server-intensive operations are going at once (several people doing searches, bbs emailing subscription/private message/email notices, etc.), things can bog down.  

As you've seen, just trying again often/usually works.

Still trying to decide it this is preferential to letting the board slow to a crawl when things are busy ...


----------



## Blues (Apr 12, 2006)

My $.02 --

Previously, I rarely had any issues with the board slowing down.  But as of today, I've gotten the above message so often that I've had to give up browsing the BBS.  One vote to remove it, or raise the threshhold quite a bit...


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 12, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Yes it is intermittent.  When the server isn't overloaded you don't get it.
> 
> I turned this capability on because the board was getting extremely sluggish at times.   When the board attempts to do more than 10 things at once, you'll get that message.  This doesn't mean it happens whenever there are more than 10 users online, since most of the time each user isn't putting a drain on the system because he's just reading what's already in front of him.   But if several server-intensive operations are going at once (several people doing searches, bbs emailing subscription/private message/email notices, etc.), things can bog down.
> 
> ...



Doug, 

IMHO  let the board slow down that message is unbelievable annoying

Thanks


----------



## somerville (Apr 12, 2006)

Blues said:
			
		

> My $.02 --
> 
> Previously, I rarely had any issues with the board slowing down.  But as of today, I've gotten the above message so often that I've had to give up browsing the BBS.  One vote to remove it, or raise the threshhold quite a bit...



Ditto!!!!!


----------



## kapish (Apr 12, 2006)

I received the "Server Too Busy" message twice in the last 2 minutes. Never thought the server was slow before. I also vote for turning off this 'feature' and let us complain again when the server really becomes too slow. At that time we can figure out a way to improve the speed ... 


Make that 4 times ... (I keep gtetting the meesage when I am trying to post this reply)


----------



## kapish (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thank you!*

By the way, *thank you very much* for all your help!  TUG is awesome because of people like you. 

*Thank you! *


----------



## Larry (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got it again while I was surfing this thread and tried to go to page 2 of new posts. Very annoying !!!!!!!!!


----------



## philemer (Apr 12, 2006)

I vote to 'dump it' too, Doug. Irritating. 

Phil


----------



## susieq (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree ... let the boards be slow. That message is unbelievably annoying!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 12, 2006)

Add me to the group storming the castle:


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 12, 2006)

In addition to getting the server is busy message, it seems, after having gotten the message once, if I do get on, all the threads are now listed as recent messages (in darker boldface).  

I appreciate experimenting, but I am with those who say it is time to pull the plug on this one.  The server is busy occurs with great enough frequency to discourage me from even trying to access the board.  Add to that, if I do get on, the board looks like it would if I had been on vacation for two weeks.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm getting it over and over again. 10 is way too low. Try 50 or 100.

-David


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2006)

It's been turned off for now.  We'll try again at a higher setting if the board gets *too* slow.  Some of the new features of this vB version are more server intensive than our old version was.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2006)

Roger said:
			
		

> In addition to getting the server is busy message, it seems, after having gotten the message once, if I do get on, all the threads are now listed as recent messages (in darker boldface).



Please see the new announcement at the top of all forums regarding marking of new messages.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2006)

I was unable to get into the BBS at all yesterday.  Glad to see you've turned that feature off.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> I was unable to get into the BBS at all yesterday.  Glad to see you've turned that feature off.



Yesterday's acces problems had little to do to with this feature.  Our server host was down for several hours last night, coming back online around 10 pm EDT.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Yesterday's acces problems had little to do to with this feature.  Our server host was down for several hours last night, coming back online around 10 pm EDT.



Doug - I couldn't get on all day.  I got the server busy message starting at 8 a.m.


----------

